# MINI 40. Anniversary



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The roof decal can be ordered and costs around USD 250 (In Germany)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Cool design, but it should be free and easily removable. You are buying a car not a rolling roadsign.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> You are buying a car not a rolling roadsign.


I don't know how many people would be able to see that though :dunno:

I like those side-view mirror decals.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> I don't know how many people would be able to see that though :dunno:


if you're in Texas, plenty


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> if you're in Texas, plenty


1/4 apparently


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> if you're in Texas, plenty


:rofl:

M3 is looking like a dwarf there


----------

